# Pitcher Pictures



## Heather (Jun 21, 2007)

We have a GORGEOUS pitcher garden growing and blooming right now at the garden and I wanted to share. Enjoy! I love the orangey ones, and the hot sexy red one the most!


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2007)

*More....*


















Nice sphag. moss they are growing in....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice. You say the place where you work sells Cyps?


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. You say the place where you work sells Cyps?



Yup, we got in a new shipment of kentuckiense and reginae the other day.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2007)

cool...


----------



## toddybear (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful Heather. Our native S. purpurea will be open in a week or two.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 25, 2007)

Simply beautiful, Heather!

Oh btw...the orangey ones you describe are S. flava var cuprea or S. flava 'Copper Top'.

What do you mean the hot sexy red one? The flowers?!?!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 25, 2007)

Grogeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2007)

Heather, does the place you work sell live sphagnum?


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Heather, does the place you work sell live sphagnum?



Nope.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, if you happen to be walking by and some jumps into the plastic bag in your pocket... Or if the staff has some extra i'm looking for some.


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2007)

We really discourage people taking plants out of the garden, we're actually a conservation and protection organization, Eric.


----------

